# Pension annuity from New Ireland Assurance



## padraig mac (9 Oct 2007)

I am considering buying a pension annuity from New Ireland Assurance and I’m wondering does anyone have any views on the company (underlying financial strength, rating, etc) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## LDFerguson (9 Oct 2007)

New Ireland is part of the Bank of Ireland Group.  

Do you mean you're now retiring and buying an annuity from New Ireland with a pension fund you've already built up?  If so, you should compare New Ireland's annuity rates with those of other pension companies e.g. Friends First, Irish Life etc.  A good discount broker should be able to get you a better annuity rate than the standard also.  See the Financial Best Buys forum.


----------

